# Latest CS Reisemobile conversion..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Evening PVC fans (God I hate that term).

CS Reisemobile have released their latest panelvan conversion on the new Peugeot Boxer, the CS Torro.

For those that are not aware, CS is a German convertor of top quality conversions, unfortunately they don't have a UK outlet but I think they have good relations with the guys at DMIUK, they might be able to arrange something if you didn't want to import yourself.

It packs an awful lot inside, a large drop down double bed at the front and a nifty single bed in the rear corner with good practical storage underneath.
A lovely conversion on a mwb Boxer, only 5.45mtr long but a bit high (for me) at 3.10mtr.

I had a look around a CS Rondo at their dealership at Unna last year and the build quality was top notch.

Quality doesn't come cheap though, theres one for sale on >Mobile.de< for the bargain price of €57k :roll:

>CS Torro PDF Brochure<

>Other Models<

A few years down the line if I'm in the market for a dual purpose panelvan conversion, these boys will be top of my list. I love the Sprinter based CS Rondo.

pete


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*cs R*

A panalvan conversion at 57.000€ come on.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: cs R*



silversurfa said:


> A panalvan conversion at 57.000€ come on.


You're quite right €57k is a lot of money but I think its well known that van conversions cost a lot more to produce than a coachbuilt and we're talking a top end conversion here.

€57,000 is very roughly around £45,000 at the moment

As an example an IH Oregon lists at £48,700

If you want expensive, how about a >Sprinter based RondoXL< a snip at €77,690 :wink:

pete


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

An interesting layout but the furniture seems to lack style, looks more like something from MFI. I would like it otherwise, except for the price!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*CS Vans*

CS Reisemobile seem to have a lot in common with HRZ, in terms of styling and furniture. The one thing you can rely on is that the furniture, (even if it does look like MFI) is built like the proverbial brick place in the garden, and will last for ever - or feels like it.

Can't say that I like the look of the Torro, but that may be because of the strange protuberance stuck on the top, and the fact that it's based on a Sevel non-reversible van !

Smick


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

friendly website - might be better if I could read German, though!

Nice vans


----------

